# PCI-E x16 (max x4 mode) Mobo What is Max x4 Mode?



## V_DUBBGTI

well im buying this 6800gs vid card for my new computer it requires a pci-e x16 slot but the motherboard i picked out has 1x PCI-E x16 (max x4 mode) so what does the max x4 mode mean? can i run my vid card on that mobo or should i get another any recommendations? i need a LGA 775 socket im gonna run a pent 4 3.0 HT

mobo
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?item=N82E16813131566
Vid Card
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?item=N82E16814130267


----------



## The_Other_One

...I really don't know what that means...  I mean, as you might know, there are a few different types of PCI express slots(1x, 4x, 8x, 16x...)  Apparently video cards can work even in the slower slots as long as it'll fit.  Perhaps that slot only runs at the 4x speed but is a typical 16x slot rather than the shorter ones...

I see it's a Via chipset, so maybe that has something to do with it.  Maybe I'll research it a bit later...  But that is weird.  Older SLI boards would run at 16x single card, 8x and 8x duel cards...  Hmm...very odd with this board...

*edit*

I didn't catch that your mobo had both AGP and PCIe on it.  That almost certinally has something to do with it, but I'd still think it'd be faster...  I mean PCIe 8x is slower than AGP 8x...


----------



## 34erd

It means the slot has 16X physical width but it will only run at 4X electrical bandwidth.  This is one of those combo boards that mixes outdated tech with new tech.  The chipset is probably older and doesnt fully suport PCIe.


----------



## The_Other_One

But it seems it could go faster...  As I mentioned, AGP 8x is actually faster than PCIe 8x...

AGP 8x is 2133Mbps and PCIe 8x is only 2000Mbps...  But, I guess being serial and all, something else has to be dropped...


----------



## V_DUBBGTI

well forget that mobo im decided on that one what u think of this one
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16813131575


----------



## V_DUBBGTI

be honest pleaze


----------



## V_DUBBGTI

is that motherboard i posted any good?


----------

